# APH mystery illness



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Evie my female APH was fine other than very fussy with her food. About 4 weeks ago she seemed to have great trouble with her front and back left legs and was listing to the left.
I took her to the vets and they admitted her for treatment. She appeared not to improve so she was seen by the senior vet who deals in exotics and he took a great interest in her and asked if he could treat her free of charge as he has a great interest in APH. She has had blood tests and x rays done and is being treated for middle ear infection and a vitamin B1 deficiency just in case as all tests are inconclusive. She was being syringe fed but is now eating on her own and is slightly improved, She is very bright and her usual friendly self and the vet has been in contact with top vets and is waiting for a new drug to arrive all at his own cost. I would have paid if need be but he wants to do what he feels is needed without worrying about any costs. He has my permission to PTS if he feels she is suffering at anytime
Has anyone had experiance of a similar thing as it worries me that she is still at the vets after all this time


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

from what you have explained shell it sounds a bit like wobbly leg syndrome (yes it is a real thing! lol) I will try and find the info on it for you tomorrow and send it over

Hope shes ok

x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> from what you have explained shell it sounds a bit like wobbly leg syndrome (yes it is a real thing! lol) I will try and find the info on it for you tomorrow and send it over
> 
> Hope shes ok
> 
> x


Thanks Lucy its very worrying


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

How old is the hog in question?



> wobbly leg syndrome


its WHS - wobbly hedgehog syndrome

if you look on youtube you can find vids of hogs with confirmed WHS to compare to your hog, YouTube - Kaylee's Movement Issues 1 here is the first i found and look to be 4 more vids showing the progression of the disease

WHS can only be confirmed by pm tho

wobbling hogs can be caused by many things including:

fungal/bacterial skin infections, internal bacterial infections, strokes, tumors, broken leg/slipped disk, hibernation, nutritional deficiencies etc...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pgag_1_york said:


> How old is the hog in question?
> 
> its WHS - wobbly hedgehog syndrome
> 
> ...


She is 12 months old now. This came on very suddenly. If the vet decides to Euthanise her he also has permission to pm her 
Will take a look at the videos now
EDIT had a look at them but shes not like that. Both her left hand legs wont support her weight although there is slight improvement
Personally I dont think she will get better but my vet is very hopeful with these other drugs he wants to try. He really is going all out for this hog but I believe some battles cant be won


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

so so sorry 2 hear she is poorly, i dont know anything about hoggies but i really hope she gets better hun, fingers crossed for u hun n sending u hugs


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

pgag_1_york said:


> How old is the hog in question?
> 
> its WHS - wobbly hedgehog syndrome
> 
> ...


thats the one! Lol sorry... it was very late and i was very tired:blush:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

what vet are you using Shell? i would appreiate it if you could PM me the details so i can keep themon file "just in case".


i really hope that your little girl gets better. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

just echoing everything pgag has already said.
whs can effect both legs on one side, not every case is the same.
really hoping your vet finds a good treatment as it could be really useful for other hog owners.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

angeldog said:


> just echoing everything pgag has already said.
> whs can effect both legs on one side, not every case is the same.
> really hoping your vet finds a good treatment as it could be really useful for other hog owners.


 
This is the reason I have let the vet continue with treatment as it will benefit all hogs owners IF he comes up with a conclusive treatment
I visited her last Thursday and she is very bright and appears happy in herself. She has even put on weight
I will keep everyone updated on any new treatment, outcome and if need be pm results(as sad as it would be) as I do believe not enough is known about the health of these little hogs


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I was under the impression that there were no confirmed cases of WHS in Britain.
I may be wrong but I do hope it is not that.
Really wishing all the best for your little girl, Shell. You are doing the right thing but I do hope she recovers for you. I very much could be an ear infection! Your vet sounds great and I'm sure she is in the best hands.
Good luck.
x


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

there are no confirmed cases in the UK up to date.
my own beliefs are though that all hogs carry it and then something triggers it. unfortunately that something isnt known.


----------



## lell36 (Sep 10, 2008)

OHHH sorry to hear about Evie Shell. I hope she is OK, youre vet sounds very nice.

I know how you feel, I love my hedgies very much and would be heart broken if anything happend to them.

Helen


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

hope all goes well 4 poorly hog.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I hope Evie pulls through Shell - it must be so upsetting for you.

She does seem to be improving by what you are saying .....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Called into the vets tonight and Evie is making good progress. Her balance is much improved and shes eating well and unaided. It all sounds positive at the minute. When I speak to the vet I will update you on the new treatment he is using as it actually sounds as if its having some effect.


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

I am glad she is doing well.:2thumb:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

good news, lets hope she carries on improving.


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

did the vet say what he thinks the problem may be?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

:flrt:

leats somethig good is happening recently =]]] im over the mooon mummy shell xxxxx


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

thats good news, hope she continues to improve
and would love to hear what the vet thinks it is and what hes treating with


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The vet originally thought it was a middle ear problem but X rays showed nothing up. He is still treating her for this and adding in more treatment for something else but Ive forgotten what although I will find out when I speak to him again. Shes been an in patient at the vets for over a month now:gasp:


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Really hoping your hedgie will be ok :sad:. If it is WHS would u be willing let us know his background, parents ect so if any of us have any of his relatives we can ensure we don't breed from them as it's hoped this is one way of controlling this awful illness.

Sounds like you have a brilliant vet who is going to do everything he can to help Elvis.

Thinking of you and hoping he continues to improve and make a full recovery.

Take Care


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

dexnos said:


> Really hoping your hedgie will be ok :sad:. If it is WHS would u be willing let us know his background, parents ect so if any of us have any of his relatives we can ensure we don't breed from them as it's hoped this is one way of controlling this awful illness.
> 
> Sounds like you have a brilliant vet who is going to do everything he can to help Elvis.
> 
> ...


 
Hi its actually Evie that has the problem Elvis is still his healthy grumpy self
The problem with Evie is she is unregistered(Elvis is registered). I bought her as her previous owner kept her in the smallest exo terra viv with a male( she never got pregnant). If Id have had the money I would have bought both of them to get them out of that situation. The owner lived in Wigan if it helps and she was about 3/4 months old when I bought her

Once I know what treatment etc that the vet is using I will post on here and if at the end of all this she sadly doesnt make it I will also post the pm results as I do feel that any information on health issues with these wonderful pets will benefit other peoples hogs in the future


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Its so sad isn't it the condition some of these hedgies have to live in :devil::devil:. At the end of the day you have done the right thing by her and given her a chance which is something more than she would have if she had remained in those small housing conditions :2thumb:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

hats off to you for being willing to post all of this and (hopefully it wont happen anytime soon) but willing to post PM results up too - definately agree - the more we can learn about APH illness and health issues the better for the future


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

animal addict said:


> hats off to you for being willing to post all of this and (hopefully it wont happen anytime soon) but willing to post PM results up too - definately agree - the more we can learn about APH illness and health issues the better for the future


 
As much as I adore my Evie I have to be realistic as small animals dont cope well with major illnesses and there is still a chance she wont make it. I dont want this experiance wasted or she has suffered(not literally, I have said that at any point this happens he is to call it a day) or even died in vain. This experiance may well help other hogs which means that there is a sense of purpose to it all
I will update on here as soon as I know anymore details


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well Im back at the vets on Thursdaly as the vet wants to discuss Evie with me as he feels that she is at a stage where she wont improve anymore and hes not sure if I want a wonky hedgehog
I will see how bad she is before I decide as I need to do what is right for her not me


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

:sad: good luck with whatever you decide to do :grouphug:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

any news regarding the little one?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hi all Ive been into the vets today and saw Evie myself. She is much improved in herself and the tilt isnt very noticable but her movement is quite stilted. The vet wants to keep her longer and if its nice at the weekend he will let her have a sniff round his garden to brighten her up a bit and help strengthen her muscles

He says he decided against using the new drug and has been giving her an extended course of Baytril and Vitamin B1 supplements(inc injectable) He thinks its a middle ear problem more than a vitamin deficiency

The vet and nurses are very taken with Evie it seems, which is good thing and after all she is very cute. I believe she is getting 5* treatment with this practise and I would highly reccomend them to anyone

I am going back in next week and will update you all as I hear anything
Ive still got my fingers crossed for her as shes not out of the woods yet


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

so pleased to hear that there is some improvement with her, sounds like she is getting the best treatment possible


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

My best wishes go out to you and Evie. Your vet sounds like a hero.
She's seems like a wee fighter - I really hope she pulls through for you!


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Its good to hear he thinks its a middle ear infection hopefully that will be a lot esier to treat than e.g whs but appreiate its still a serious condition. She sounds like a real fighter. I hope she continues to go from strength to strength. :2thumb:


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

I am glad she is continuing to improve:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Will ring for an update tomorrow and let you all know how she doing


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I picked up Evie on Friday as the vets said they had done all they could so I should take her home and see how I got on. She has also developed cataracts for some reason the vet cant explain . The only food she will now eat is Hills Recovery diet. She is still bright and although not tilted her movement is very slow, she also will only eat if I put her dish in her bed and I cannot get her to drink water I have to add a bit to the food.
Tonight Ive been to feed her and tbh Im not happy with her progress. What life is it living in your bed, she just never comes out of her own accord. If I put her on the floor she moves slowly about but looks disorientated. I cant bring myself to let her live like this at all it just isnt fair. I am making an appointment for Thursday evening which will give her almost a week at home and unless I see some serious improvement sadly I will have her PTS.
My other hog Elvis whos about 3 years old is his usual grumpy active self and he spends hours wrecking his cage and shovelling food. He will eat whatever you put in front of him so I have to watch his weight but this is how Evie used to be(except Evie was always friendly). When I compare the 2 it is so sad to see little Evie a shadow of her former self and I just cant live with this.
I will still go ahead with a pm as hard as it is, because I really do need some answers.
I will keep you all updated as promised


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

This is heartbreaking news  I'm really sorry for both you and little Evie. 

Thinking of you both
Take Care


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I am so sorry for you also, it cant be nice having seen the deterioration  goodluck with your decision - it is very obvious that you will make the decision with your pets best interests at heart and if it does go that you have to put EVIE to sleep that a pm will at least give you some explanation of what has happened to her and hopefully some closure - best wishes xx


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

aww thats very sad news i was hoping she would be ok
keep us posted


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

That is really sad. I bet it is hard to see her like that.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes it is hard to see her like this, I dont believe in life at any cost I like my animals to be able to do what nature intended


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Yes it is hard to see her like this, I dont believe in life at any cost I like my animals to be able to do what nature intended


I agree, its a sad and hard decision to make but if she has no quality of life then its for the best. You have given her the best possible chance and it shows how much you care for her.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Went up to see Evie before and she was sniffing round her cage and digging. I fed her the recovery diet and also put down some dried cat food. Without hesitation she began eating the dried food. Very odd its as if she heard what I said earlier. Shes been wandering around her cage too.
If she continues like this I will cancel the appointment as she actually looked very happy doing hoggy things even if it is very slowly


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Excellant news :2thumb: really hoping this is te beginning of better things to come. 

Maybe after all that time at the vets she needed time to adjust back to her home. Lets hope so.


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

Awww that is wonderful news, hope she continues to get better


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

brill news! hope she can continue to have some quality of life


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just been upstairs and she is busy rooting round her cage and moving a bit faster than usual. Ive just fed her too and she quite happily ate some dried food, this is progress. Im delighted as she looks happy and active instead of her depressed quiet self:2thumb:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

thats great!!!


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

any more news?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

How is she? i hope shes still getting better x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hi I meant to update this but got sidetracked. She is still at home with me watching her like a hawk. She has good days and bad days then when I think enough is enough she makes a fast recovery. Im off to the vets tomorrow with 2 of my cats so I will see how she is tomorrow and either way will discuss her progress or not with her vet
Thanks for asking about her


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

well at least shes still doing well, everyone has good and bad days, lets just hope she continues with her good health


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

Glad she is still ok


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*RIP Evie*

Sadly yesterday I had Evie put to sleep. This little girls health had started to deteriorate again and I felt her quaility of life was very poor.She is at peace now.


My vet is performing a pm and I will advise on any findings when I get the results


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry for your loss - RIP little one x


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

very sorry - RIP Evie  hope you get a definative answer from the pm soon and it will pu your mind to rest xx


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry to drag a probably painful subject up but did you get any answers?

xxxxxx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

animal addict said:


> sorry to drag a probably painful subject up but did you get any answers?
> 
> xxxxxx


i would also like to know but it will be a very touchy subject xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hi I only got complete pm results last week then forgot to update this thread. Every test came back with N.A.D(nothing abnormal discovered)
She definately had no middle ear problem which is what the vet originally thought. So Im sorry that I cant give anyone any news at all.

Elvis my other hog is still doing well and getting more badtempered with old age

Thankyou everyone for your interest and kind words I just wish I had something positive to tell you all

Connor why didnt you ask me??? You know I wouldnt have minded


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Hi I only got complete pm results last week then forgot to update this thread. Every test came back with N.A.D(nothing abnormal discovered)
> She definately had no middle ear problem which is what the vet originally thought. So Im sorry that I cant give anyone any news at all.
> 
> Elvis my other hog is still doing well and getting more badtempered with old age
> ...


tbh i forgot about the PM results until today haha xxxx


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Shell. At least she is not suffering any more.
Best wishes.x


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww I'm sorry you didnt get any definate answers - its good in a weird way as it was obv just nature and one of those things and not something that was missed or caused by anything/something like WHS etc

Hugs to you and grumpy Elvis, bless him x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thankyou all for being so supportive


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I am so sorry that you didn't get a conclusive outcome with Evie - she is a peace now - I can only imagine what you went through - I often wonder why we put ourselves through the heartbreak of having pets.

Sounds like you have got your hands full with Elvis though.

Take care

Anne


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

:closed: That's all folks.

Simon


----------

